# Nissan frontier Custom Subwoofer Center console box PICS



## r0iand (Jul 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ever see n e thing like it before! i had a custom frontier last year white 4 door on 22s. Well i sold it and ive got the box, and i didnt know how to post in the for sale thread...... itsw clean gryey vynil matched. fits (1) 10" sub and has led's on th einside, jsut clean and light up the magnet portion of the sub..... veryv very nice quality box.. paid 400 for the build... 3/4 in plexiglass, built out for a 10"... hit me up on AIM its *r0iand* (copy * paste that) and just leme know.. entertaining offers!!!!! i cna email pics of it too [email protected] is my e-mail...

thanx guys

roland


----------

